# Good news for Indy pass holder



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2020)

WELL DONE Indy Pass WELL DONE! Adding extra value to your pass here. 

If you were not able to redeem ANY tickets on your Indy Pass we will provide you with a 30% discount on next season’s pass.

If you purchased a pass after February 17th at our late season price of $139, and were not able to use it, we will credit 100% of your purchase towards a full-priced pass for next year.

We are excited to announce our line-up of resorts for the 2020-21 season and expect many great new areas will be added. The Indy Pass will not be going up in price and we do not need your money until the fall. On September 1 we will go on sale again for $199 and will issue instructions on how to redeem rebates if you qualify.

https://www.indyskipass.com


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah this was great to have this year. Actually used it quite a bit to visit places I ordinarily wouldn't go. BV, Magic and BE were my favorites and deserve revisits next year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

nice move. if they added one more 'good' place in the northeast i would be in. bolton and magic are great, but nothing else on there i would actually hit. for now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> nice move. if they added one more 'good' place in the northeast i would be in. bolton and magic are great, but nothing else on there i would actually hit. for now.



To bad Platty is no longer on their pass


----------



## Killingtime (May 20, 2020)

More resorts added to the Indy Pass today:

THE  REVOLUTION GROWS!
Seven great new indies join 45 from last season giving you
52 uncrowded and authentic winter playgrounds for just $199.

Cannon Mountain, NH (F___ Yeah!)
China Peak, CA
Crystal Mountain, MI
Granite Peak, WI
Lutsen Mountains, MN
Sasquatch Mountain, BC
Tamarack Resort, ID


----------



## p_levert (May 20, 2020)

Actually, I think you guys are missing the biggest improvement.  With a $200 pass like this, there's always a risk that you won't use it for one reason or another.  Not necessarily Covid-19, it's just that sh*t happens and you might just use the pass for a single day.  Well Indy Pass has this covered:

Zero days skied = 80% credit
One day = 60% credit
Two days = 40% credit
Three days = 20% credit

That is f*cking awesome!  These are all credit towards a 21/22 pass.

As far as the lineup changes go, I think that they will sell many passes in Minnesota.  Lutsen is the best ski area in the state and there are a number of other regional choices.  Good for the NE with the Cannon addition.  Good in the Pacific NW.  However, bad product for CO and weak for Utah, so no change.


----------



## slatham (May 20, 2020)

If they can add Platty I am pretty much done as a $129 add-on to Magic pass.


----------



## thebigo (May 20, 2020)

Cannon is a nice add but I usually hit a couple $29 Wednesdays per year. Probably need one more NH option for it to make sense. Gunstock would be perfect. $300 for two each at pats, cannon, black and gunny would be a hell of a deal.


----------



## Killingtime (May 20, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Actually, I think you guys are missing the biggest improvement.  With a $200 pass like this, there's always a risk that you won't use it for one reason or another.  Not necessarily Covid-19, it's just that sh*t happens and you might just use the pass for a single day.  Well Indy Pass has this covered:
> 
> Zero days skied = 80% credit
> One day = 60% credit
> ...



Yes, good observation about the credit. It will be interesting to see how this pass evolves over the next few years. Cannon must have seen something they liked in order to join up. Platty, Smuggs, Bretton next?


----------



## Smellytele (May 20, 2020)

Think this may be good for me. I would use Cannon, Pats, Black, abram, Bolton, Magic for sure. Maybe S6 and BEast. So per ticket it would between 12.50 and 14.50


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Dickc (May 20, 2020)

This is a good deal, and according to the FAQ's, this price hold until December 1st, so plenty of time to sit and wait to see what COVID crap looks like in the fall.


----------



## Rowsdower (May 20, 2020)

Considering switching from Epic to this but not sure I wanna change my base of operations from Jack Frost to Shawnee... 

Also taking Cannon over Wildcat/Attitash or Bolton over Stowe... 

But I like the price point... but also if I'm spending time up north Epic pays for itself... decisions, decisions.


----------



## Dickc (May 20, 2020)

Rowsdower said:


> Considering switching from Epic to this but not sure I wanna change my base of operations from Jack Frost to Shawnee...
> 
> Also taking Cannon over Wildcat/Attitash or Bolton over Stowe...
> 
> But I like the price point... but also if I'm spending time up north Epic pays for itself... decisions, decisions.



Add it to your Epic purchase!  Diversification always pays dividends.


----------



## machski (May 20, 2020)

thebigo said:


> Cannon is a nice add but I usually hit a couple $29 Wednesdays per year. Probably need one more NH option for it to make sense. Gunstock would be perfect. $300 for two each at pats, cannon, black and gunny would be a hell of a deal.


Why on Earth would you get the Indy+ pass out East.  None of the East areas are planning on blackout dates, save the $100!

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 20, 2020)

Dickc said:


> Add it to your Epic purchase!  Diversification always pays dividends.



That is the way to go!  The price point is good so adding a major pass like Epic to that gives one plenty of options!

We go Epic and A Basin which comes with lift tickets to other areas,


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thebigo (May 20, 2020)

machski said:


> Why on Earth would you get the Indy+ pass out East.  None of the East areas are planning on blackout dates, save the $100!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



I should have been more clear. $200 for me and $100 for my daughter.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2020)

slatham said:


> If they can add Platty I am pretty much done as a $129 add-on to Magic pass.



That possible talking
On Harvey blog fourms few people in know said that comes out in few days
I hope so too


----------



## Killingtime (May 21, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> That possible talking
> On Harvey blog fourms few people in know said that comes out in few days
> I hope so too



That would be awesome! Thanks for the update. When I bought the Indy Pass last year I had friends who laughed and said it was a one year thing and it will be gone. If they keep adding resorts like they have been they are on their way to becoming a player.


----------



## Rowsdower (May 21, 2020)

If they add Platty I'll jump for it. I'm there once or twice a year anyway and I'll get the moneys worth for it from a VT trip and hitting Shawnee more during the year.


----------



## Killingtime (May 21, 2020)

Rowsdower said:


> If they add Platty I'll jump for it. I'm there once or twice a year anyway and I'll get the moneys worth for it from a VT trip and hitting Shawnee more during the year.



Hit Shawnee last year twice using the Indy Pass. I think Shawnee is like $70 normally for a weekend ticket. Pass almost paid for itself with that. First time I showed up there I looked around and said wtf am I doing here. Wound up having a blast. Good friends to ski with and chilling at EZ Bumpps with some beers. The place was way better than I thought it would be.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 22, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> Hit Shawnee last year twice using the Indy Pass. I think Shawnee is like $70 normally for a weekend ticket. Pass almost paid for itself with that. *First time I showed up there I looked around and said wtf am I doing here. Wound up having a blast.* Good friends to ski with and chilling at EZ Bumpps with some beers. The place was way better than I thought it would be.



That's where I learned how to ski & it's ski my favorite Pocono mountain.  Is it as challenging as Camelback or Blue Mountain?  No.  But there's fun stuff to do & the clientele is best in the area.  Mostly families & lots of cute kiddies in the beginner areas.  Best of all, you dont have to deal with all the BENNYs & the hoards of teens who think they're better than Bode Miller who you encounter at Blue Mountain & Camelback.  Shawnee's staff is great too, and who doesnt love being greeted with chocolate chip cookies upon arrival?  I should go there more.


----------



## Killingtime (May 22, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's where I learned how to ski & it's ski my favorite Pocono mountain.  Is it as challenging as Camelback or Blue Mountain?  No.  But there's fun stuff to do & the clientele is best in the area.  Mostly families & lots of cute kiddies in the beginner areas.  Best of all, you dont have to deal with all the BENNYs & the hoards of teens who think they're better than Bode Miller who you encounter at Blue Mountain & Camelback.  Shawnee's staff is great too, and who doesnt love being greeted with chocolate chip cookies upon arrival?  I should go there more.



Its a special place for me now too. Its the first place I went to after selling my home in Killington last year. My wife was literally in tears when we drove up to Shawnee. After a few runs she started to have a good time and by the end of the day I knew everything was going to be ok. The people there are great too. The greeters at the base area were asking me what I thought and if I had any suggestions to make the place better. I told them its terrific just the way it is, except maybe get a better selection of local beer in the bar. Definitely going back.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (May 22, 2020)

I used my IndyPass at Shawnee as well this past season. Had grand plans for an WA indy road trip Hurricane, White Pass, Mission Ridge in April, but by mid March they were locked down. Took the GFs nephews to Shawnee to ride the WROD on their last day open.  Not a place I'd normally take a trip to, but good fun and definitely in the spirit of the Indy pass.

As someone who loves Plattekill and The IndyPass, I would be happy to see that match happen, but I totally understand why Platty might not think it's the best deal for them.  Hoping they add a CO mountain and maybe one of the smaller Tahoe resorts. DSR or Diamond maybe...


----------



## Killingtime (May 23, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> I used my IndyPass at Shawnee as well this past season. Had grand plans for an WA indy road trip Hurricane, White Pass, Mission Ridge in April, but by mid March they were locked down. Took the GFs nephews to Shawnee to ride the WROD on their last day open.  Not a place I'd normally take a trip to, but good fun and definitely in the spirit of the Indy pass.
> 
> As someone who loves Plattekill and The IndyPass, I would be happy to see that match happen, but I totally understand why Platty might not think it's the best deal for them.  Hoping they add a CO mountain and maybe one of the smaller Tahoe resorts. DSR or Diamond maybe...



Good deal. Sorry about you trip. I think a lot of us have a similar stories, unfortunately. I'm definitely down with the Indy when it goes on sale in September. The question now is Ikon or Epic to pair it with. So many choices....


----------



## 2planks2coasts (May 24, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> ........The question now is Ikon or Epic to pair it with. So many choices....



Indeed. I'm generally anti big corporate passes, every man has his price though.  IKON is giving nurses a pretty hefty discount, so that might sway me.  Previously had Powder Alliance with a loveland Season Pass. There's some overlap between Powder Alliance and IndyPass in the west.  A similar amount of overlap with the Freedom Pass (via a Ski Cooper season pass) in the east.   Not really a bad thing, as all of those possible combinations give you 70+ total mountains to play on!


----------



## p_levert (May 31, 2020)

Interview with IndyPass founder: https://skiing.substack.com/p/podcast-16-indy-pass-founder-and

It's interesting, but rather long.

A few highlights, if you don't want to listen to the whole thing:

- average number of days a season pass holder uses his pass: 10 (from Natl Ski Area Assn)
- average number of ski-days per season for non-season pass holders: 4 (NSSA)
- number of days an IndyPass holder uses his pass: 4 or so
- so ski areas got around $50 per visit, and they were good with that
- max. number of days for anyone on IndyPass: 16
- Fish expects to have 60 resorts, up from 52, on Sept 1
- Indy uptake is highest in Washington (30% of passes), then Minnesota, followed by NY, MA, Conn


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 1, 2020)

p_levert said:


> - max. number of days for anyone on IndyPass: 16



That's surprising low even with the short season.  You would think at least one person would go crazy with the pass.


----------



## p_levert (Jun 1, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> That's surprising low even with the short season.  You would think at least one person would go crazy with the pass.



I was shocked by that as well.  Doug Fish even said that if you can max out your pass in a season (go to every Indy Pass ski area two days) he would give you a free Indy Pass for life.  That would be tempting for some retired guy, but you do need to hit Eaglecrest in Alaska to cash in.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jun 2, 2020)

p_levert said:


> I was shocked by that as well.  Doug Fish even said that if you can max out your pass in a season (go to every Indy Pass ski area two days) he would give you a free Indy Pass for life.  That would be tempting for some retired guy, but you do need to hit Eaglecrest in Alaska to cash in.



Aww man.  Certainly someone here is up to that challenge. I could legit do one day at each resort if I planned it out right. Two days would require me to take vacation.  Once the AK quarantine is lifted, Eaglecrest shouldn't be that difficult.  If you're dedicated enough, ski a day at White Pass or Mission Ridge. Then catch the 9:05 pm SEA-JNU flight. Ski two days, leaving the mountain a bit early on day 2 for the 6pm flight back to SEA.

ETA: Even if nobody does all of them, there should be a contest for the most resorts to win a pass for the next season. Powder Alliance has the Wild West Powder Quest that requires IG check ins at each resort.


----------



## p_levert (Jun 2, 2020)

Besides Alaska, you also have to do two days at a bunch of 200 vert areas in Wisconsin and Michigan.  For that, it would be better to *not* be retired, because at least you could get some work done from the cafeteria.


----------



## slatham (Jun 2, 2020)

Sorry for a dose of reality. 60 areas x 2 days each = 120 days. For reference there are 136 days between Thanksgiving 2020 and April 11th 2021.

Now you know why he made the offer. He said he did something like 20 areas in 26 days and he was beyond spent.


----------



## p_levert (Jun 2, 2020)

slatham said:


> Sorry for a dose of reality. 60 areas x 2 days each = 120 days. For reference there are 136 days between Thanksgiving 2020 and April 11th 2021.
> 
> Now you know why he made the offer. He said he did something like 20 areas in 26 days and he was beyond spent.



Quit being so negative!  Besides, some of these are clustered, so you could do as many as 3 in a day.

But, realistically, it would be foolhardy.  Assuming you skied 30 years on your lifetime pass, that only saves 30 * 200 = $6,000.  By the time you're done flying to Alaska and staying in innumerable hotels in crumby places, you would probably blow through $6K.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jun 2, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Quit being so negative!  Besides, some of these are clustered, so you could do as many as 3 in a day.
> 
> But, realistically, it would be foolhardy.  Assuming you skied 30 years on your lifetime pass, that only saves 30 * 200 = $6,000.  By the time you're done flying to Alaska and staying in innumerable hotels in crumby places, you would probably blow through $6K.



While Fish plans on having 60 resorts this year, there are currently only 52.  I don't pay for hotels or most flights, mostly because I spend lots of nights in crummy places for work. I think the challenge would be fun!

ETA: Terry Peak is the only one I see that would be way out of the way from visiting any of the others. Most of the rest are within a few hours drive of at least one other Indy Pass resort. Lots of 2-3 resort clusters allowing multi resort days, especially if you utilize night skiing options where offered.


----------



## p_levert (Jun 3, 2020)

2planks, I appreciate your attitude.

Actually, Terry Peak is not such a challenge.  It's a 9 hour drive from Minneapolis and it's a 1k vert area, so not a total waste of your time.  So you could do Terry Peak as a 2-day outing starting from Minnesota. In any case, you're stuck going to Minnesota because there's 4 Indy areas in the state, as well as bunch close by in Wisconsin and the UP of Michigan.

FWIW, it's a 6 hour drive from Terry Peak to Red Lodge, which is another somewhat isolated area.  Lost Trail Powder Mountain is in Montana, but right next to Idaho, so it can be bagged along with the ID areas.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 3, 2020)

A bunch of those "resorts" are pretty crappy.  Even if retired, why would someone spend numerous thousands of dollars over a period of several months traveling all over America to try to ski each one twice? It's basically the entire ski season at 120 days.  A logistical nightmare as well.   I think the threat of giving away a "lifetime ski pass" is safe for now.  Only way I could see it is if someone does it for publicity, but to think 10 or 20 people a year are going to knock this "goal" off is simply not thinking it through from either a process standpoint or a financial standpoint.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 3, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Quit being so negative!  Besides, some of these are clustered, so you could do as many as 3 in a day.



I thought about that...but I'm not sure if it is allowed. The FAQ for Indy Pass specifically says you can only redeem one ticket per day (but it isn't clear whether that is one per resort per day or one overall per day). I don't know what kind of tracking there is on the backend that the resorts use to validate whether you can get a ticket that day or not.

If the FAQ means only 1 per resort per day but isn't meant to stop usage at multiple areas in a single day, then 3 per day is definitely doable in some cases (especially since some areas have night skiing as well that helps give you more potential ski hours in a single day).


----------



## Killingtime (Jun 3, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> A bunch of those "resorts" are pretty crappy.  Even if retired, why would someone spend numerous thousands of dollars over a period of several months traveling all over America to try to ski each one twice? It's basically the entire ski season at 120 days.  A logistical nightmare as well.   I think the threat of giving away a "lifetime ski pass" is safe for now.  Only way I could see it is if someone does it for publicity, but to think 10 or 20 people a year are going to knock this "goal" off is simply not thinking it through from either a process standpoint or a financial standpoint.



Yep, I don't think they will be giving a whole lot of lifetime passes away. I'm guessing most people are using it the way I did last year. Its a nice fill-in for when you don't have plans at a large resort and also the days when you are travelling and can fit half a day in at an Indy Resort. This may change as they add larger resorts like Cannon but my opinion is that this will be a second pass for people who have either  an Ikon, Epic or a specific mountain pass for the foreseeable future. 
As an aside, I heard from Saddleback on their feelings about going to the Indy Pass and they said they looked at it and it just didn't work for them at the moment. I expect Bosquet will sign up this year due to the BE/Catamount connection. Still have fingers crossed for Plattekill.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 3, 2020)

I could see Tenney being added in NH, Black or Camden snow bowl in ME. If Burke wasn’t in receivership that would a good one in VT.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jun 4, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> Yep, I don't think they will be giving a whole lot of lifetime passes away. I'm guessing most people are using it the way I did last year. Its a nice fill-in for when you don't have plans at a large resort and also the days when you are travelling and can fit half a day in at an Indy Resort. This may change as they add larger resorts like Cannon but my opinion is that this will be a second pass for people who have either  an Ikon, Epic or a specific mountain pass for the foreseeable future.
> As an aside, I heard from Saddleback on their feelings about going to the Indy Pass and they said they looked at it and it just didn't work for them at the moment. I expect Bosquet will sign up this year due to the BE/Catamount connection. Still have fingers crossed for Plattekill.




Many of the Eastern and Midwestern resorts are fairly small. The western resorts are a different story. WP, MR, 49N, Silver, are all legit big mountains, even if they aren't posh resorts. These are not ski for half a day kind of places. 

Not seeing many big eastern resorts left to join up.  The  court appointed administrator for Jay/Burke could certainly decide to join up. The ORDA resorts would be a coup bigger than Cannon. Maybe Titus if they don't get ORDA.  Waterville Valley would make a nice addition as well.  A few Eastern Canada possibilities too. 

I don't intend to win the lifetime pass. I bet I can beat 16 uses though!!


----------



## Killingtime (Jun 4, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> Many of the Eastern and Midwestern resorts are fairly small. The western resorts are a different story. WP, MR, 49N, Silver, are all legit big mountains, even if they aren't posh resorts. These are not ski for half a day kind of places.
> 
> Not seeing many big eastern resorts left to join up.  The  court appointed administrator for Jay/Burke could certainly decide to join up. The ORDA resorts would be a coup bigger than Cannon. Maybe Titus if they don't get ORDA.  Waterville Valley would make a nice addition as well.  A few Eastern Canada possibilities too.
> 
> I don't intend to win the lifetime pass. I bet I can beat 16 uses though!!



Thanks for the info. I'm hopefully planning my western trips soon and will keep those in mind too. I screwed up a few years ago and took the wife to Breckenridge and now she wants the resorty, over-priced ski town, $20 hamburger experience. Oh well.
Yes, ORDA would be a major, major score. I would be willing to pay extra to have them. They used to be on the old Max Pass years ago. I remember using it for Gore/Belleayre a couple of times. Waterville would definitely be another great NH selection. 
I won't make the lifetime pass either. I think I hit 10 days last year. Should have been 11 but Mt Abram closed early due to the Covid19.


----------



## p_levert (Jun 4, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> I don't intend to win the lifetime pass. I bet I can beat 16 uses though!!



There may be a consolation prize if you don't make it.  I emailed Doug Fish yesterday and suggested that the skier with the most visits should win a free pass for the following season.  He responded right away.  He said this idea is under active consideration.  They were thinking about it for last season, but backed off because the software wasn't quite ready.  My take is that this is a 50/50 chance for next season.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jun 4, 2020)

p_levert said:


> There may be a consolation prize if you don't make it.  I emailed Doug Fish yesterday and suggested that the skier with the most visits should win a free pass for the following season.  He responded right away.  He said this idea is under active consideration.  They were thinking about it for last season, but backed off because the software wasn't quite ready.  My take is that this is a 50/50 chance for next season.



Sweet!!  Nice digging!    Glad there are so many fans of Independent ski resorts here!


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm thinking about this as my only pass this coming season. 20 days are reasonable under 3 hours. Add a couple more, or road trip, who knows?  

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Killingtime (Jun 5, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> I'm thinking about this as my only pass this coming season. 20 days are reasonable under 3 hours. Add a couple more, or road trip, who knows?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



Kinda thinking the same thing after the addition of Cannon. Two or three road trips into New Hampshire. A few to Vermont for Bolton/Magic. Pick up a discounted day pass here and there for anything else I want to do. Use the Indy Pass again to fill in the rest.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 5, 2020)

Same idea.  Then a next season pass somewhere that includes the spring, or a K spring pass for March,  April , May if I like how the season is going. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Jun 5, 2020)

I will probably add it to my New England Platinum given its cost.  Would use both days at Abram and Cannon now that it is on, gives me added incentive to hit Magic and NH Black too.  Probably hit Pat's as well given its proximity to me.  Easily pays for itself 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 20, 2020)

Noticed Winterplace, WV and White Pine, WY on the IndyPass website today.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 20, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> Noticed Winterplace, WV and White Pine, WY on the IndyPass website today.



2 places that I most likely won’t go to and never heard of.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 20, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> Noticed Winterplace, WV and White Pine, WY on the IndyPass website today.



Looks like there are 55 now, last I counted was 52.  Maybe added something in the midwest too?   So many choices and unknowns this year.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Jul 20, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> Looks like there are 55 now, last I counted was 52.  Maybe added something in the midwest too?   So many choices and unknowns this year.



I think Snow King, WY is the third new addition.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 21, 2020)

crystalmountainskier said:


> I think Snow King, WY is the third new addition.



Ahhh, I think you're right.  With Cooper's pass having so many it's hard to remember which is which....

https://skicooper.com/season-passes/

They're at 48 + Cooper itself.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 24, 2020)

Hmmm, now there are 56.  Not sure what was added though.  Mid-west maybe?


----------



## p_levert (Jul 24, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> Hmmm, now there are 56.  Not sure what was added though.  Mid-west maybe?



I think it's Buck Hill in Minn.  200 ft vert.


----------



## Killingtime (Jul 24, 2020)

p_levert said:


> I think it's Buck Hill in Minn.  200 ft vert.



I seem to remember Doug Fish saying he wanted to limit the total to around 60. Still holding out hope for Platte and/or one or two additional PA hills. Wachusetts would be ok too.


----------



## Cobbold (Jul 24, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> I seem to remember Doug Fish saying he wanted to limit the total to around 60. Still holding out hope for Platte and/or one or two additional PA hills. Wachusetts would be ok too.



I sent email to Wachusetts asking them to join, they responded with an email that stated we haven’t been asked to join the Indy,   I am hoping for Bousquet and west Mtn in queensbury


If you are not part of the epic/ikon pass why wouldn’t you join? Unless of course you are already packed with skiers.


----------



## Killingtime (Jul 24, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> I sent email to Wachusetts asking them to join, they responded with an email that stated we haven’t been asked to join the Indy,   I am hoping for Bousquet and west Mtn in queensbury
> 
> 
> If you are not part of the epic/ikon pass why wouldn’t you join? Unless of course you are already packed with skiers.



Interesting about Wachusetts. If I were them I'd be calling the Indy Pass people instead of waiting around but maybe they don't need the extra traffic on the mountain. I try to do a Gore trip once a year so having West Mtn would be great too although the vert is a little on the flat side. I know those guys have been working very hard making improvements and I have been interested in going for awhile now. I almost expect Bousquet to be on the Indy this year given the relationship with Catamount/BE. We still have some time.


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 24, 2020)

Wachusett. Not Wachusetts. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Killingtime (Jul 24, 2020)

Just spoke to Doug Fish at the Indy Pass and he said a handful of resorts in the NE are "definitely in play". Some are in wait and see mode because of Covid. Plattekill not likely to sign up though. I'm cool with the current line up. Anything else is just a bonus.


----------



## Cobbold (Jul 24, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> Just spoke to Doug Fish at the Indy Pass and he said a handful of resorts in the NE are "definitely in play". Some are in wait and see mode because of Covid. Plattekill not likely to sign up though. I'm cool with the current line up. Anything else is just a bonus.



Hearing mad river glen would be in yesterday if it weren’t for the coronavirus situation, wonder how many other mtns are in the same boat as mad river glen?


----------



## Dickc (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm having a fusion on my SI joint done August 11.  There is a three month no twisting, lifting, bending requirement afterward.  So November 11, I can start physical therapy.  Give that 8-10 weeks, and MAYBE, just MAYBE by late January I can get a clearance to ski.  If COVID is not gumming up the works, this Indy Pass might just be perfect for me.  There are 6-8 resorts I can get too without much difficulty, and some have some fairly easy terrain for me to get used to having skis under my feet after 2 1/2 years off of them.  Time will tell, but I'm kind of eyeing this pass.  The price is certainly right!


----------



## p_levert (Jul 24, 2020)

Dickc said:


> I'm having a fusion on my SI joint done August 11.  There is a three month no twisting, lifting, bending requirement afterward.  So November 11, I can start physical therapy.  Give that 8-10 weeks, and MAYBE, just MAYBE by late January I can get a clearance to ski.  If COVID is not gumming up the works, this Indy Pass might just be perfect for me.  There are 6-8 resorts I can get too without much difficulty, and some have some fairly easy terrain for me to get used to having skis under my feet after 2 1/2 years off of them.  Time will tell, but I'm kind of eyeing this pass.  The price is certainly right!



It's not just a good price, it's also the best guarantee in the business.  If you don't use it at all, 80% of the $200 will carry over until next season.  That's the single thing that pushes me into the buy column.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 15, 2020)

Was mount abram in ME on the pass? Doesn’t show on there now...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 15, 2020)

Yep. One of the main reasons I wanted it as my friends ski house is 5 minutes from there. Won't be worth it to me now  if VT is off limits, but plenty of time to figure it out. 





Smellytele said:


> Was mount abram in ME on the pass? Doesn’t show on there now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Dickc (Aug 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Was mount abram in ME on the pass? Doesn’t show on there now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It WAS......  Seems to not be there any more.


----------



## Killingtime (Aug 17, 2020)

I was going to squeeze in a day at Mt Abram on my way home from Sunday River this past March but the whole trip got cancelled. I heard some places did not sign up again with the Indy Pass this year. I guess this is one of them. I may pick up a day pass and check it out anyway if I can get to Maine.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Aug 18, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> I was going to squeeze in a day at Mt Abram on my way home from Sunday River this past March but the whole trip got cancelled. I heard some places did not sign up again with the Indy Pass this year. I guess this is one of them. I may pick up a day pass and check it out anyway if I can get to Maine.



It's a fun little mountain that I hit with the IndyPass last year.  Of the smaller hills in ME, I much prefer Shawnee, but Abram was a good time.  While there likely won't be much hanging out in the lodge this season, my non skiing partner will not go with me to Abram again as the lodge is a temporary structure and the bar doesn't open til 3. Hopefully IndyPass can pick up a couple more resorts as the season approaches.


----------



## skimagic (Dec 29, 2021)

p_levert said:


> It's not just a good price, it's also the best guarantee in the business.  If you don't use it at all, 80% of the $200 will carry over until next season.  That's the single thing that pushes me into the buy column.


so has anyone tried to get the 80 percent credit?  a friend is having a bit of trouble -getting 0 percent.  the excuse was  the 80 percent is only if you bought pass insurance.


----------



## urungus (Dec 30, 2021)

skimagic said:


> so has anyone tried to get the 80 percent credit?  a friend is having a bit of trouble -getting 0 percent.  the excuse was  the 80 percent is only if you bought pass insurance.


I used my Indy pass one time last year at Cannon and got the credit without much hassle.  Note that it is a credit towards purchase of a new pass, not a refund.  Refund only available if you shelled out an extra $20 for the “Pass Protection Program”



Above is last years policy.  This years policy is not as good:


----------

